# My first carp video of the year



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Enjoy:

https://vimeo.com/42149089


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

Awesome! That looks like a good time all around, then doing it on a fly rod! Keep them coming, I could watch these all day.


----------



## Vince™ (Sep 20, 2011)

Very enjoyable video. Pure exhilaration!


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Too much fun, thnx for the video!


----------



## TimJC (Apr 6, 2004)

Keep at it. I especially liked the escape attempt at the 2:45 mark.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Cool spot bro 

What kind of cams do you have? When you coming up next? I wanna come.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

Mushijobah said:


> Cool spot bro
> 
> What kind of cams do you have? When you coming up next? I wanna come.


If you'd get some of that nasty logjam cleared out, you'd make my life a lot easier. 

I am using a GoPro Hero HD on the headstrap. I bought and installed a flat lens modification called Blurfix to the GoPro. Above water it lets me use photo filters over the lens, underwater the footage is much sharper. The camera over my shoulder is a Canon HG10. It's a compact HD camcorder with a 40GB internal hard drive, no tapes required. Which is good, because I have a history of forgetting to bring those things.


----------



## 650x2 (Apr 7, 2012)

I always wanted to catch one of those carp down by the Zoo. /envy


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

650x2 said:


> I always wanted to catch one of those carp down by the Zoo. /envy


It's very do-able, as you can see. I can catch plenty of carp a lot closer to home, but the average size up there is much higher than it is around my local lakes.


----------



## Bluegill_Guru (Mar 10, 2012)

Absolutely an awesome video. First fishing video I ever watched where it was in first person view, which made you feel like it was you fishing. I almost went for the hookset myself. hahaha


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

Very cool video. I've never had any luck carp fishing, they seem like great fighters.

The other day at Clear Fork we heard tons of big splashes and went to investigate. Carp spawning EVERYWHERE. Big carp too. We just sat and watched.


----------

